

Is there such a thing as too much freedom? - sivers
http://sivers.org/freedom

======
gjm11
Shorter Derek Sivers (at least every Derek Siders post that ever makes it to
HN): "Hey, everyone, I'm rich and can do whatever I like. Isn't it great being
rich? It's so much better than not being rich. Why doesn't everyone do it?".
(Only with more boldface.)

(I took a look at his blog, including some posts that I didn't see on HN.
Perhaps it's only 1/2 or 1/3 of his posts that have that form. But it does
seem to be those that get onto HN.)

------
ankeshk
There is a saying: if you achieve your dreams during your lifetime, you aren't
dreaming big enough.

Sivers has achieved a lot. But maybe he just needs to dream a bit bigger for
himself?

Everyone should have a Polaris that guides them. An unmovable object / idea
that helps in making life decisions. Because an aimless life won't be
satisfying.

------
eleitl
Heh. There's literally not enough money on the entire planet for most of my
projects.

From the description, he's stuck in a rut. Instead of starting a yet another
company, how about using the companies you have to fund something worthwhile.

People are dying, you know.

------
koenbok
Makes me think of this great talk:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_ch...](http://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_choice.html)

------
daeken
There's a balance to everything. I don't think your issue, though, is having
too much freedom. I think it likely has a lot more to do with not knowing
what's right for you. If the right choice for you is to travel, you have the
freedom to do it; if the right choice for you is to settle down, you have the
freedom to do that too.

Freedom of choice without knowing the right path to choose can feel awfully
non-free, though.

------
adrianwaj
If I've got 99 things that need to be done, and I can get 98 of those things
done by other people instead, am I truly free?

\- the issue is need, not freedom

------
shrikant
No.

There is always something new to be learnt. New books to read, new knowledge
to obtain, new culture to imbibe, new things to say, new experiences to be
had.

Wait a minute, he answers it himself:

 _I'm definitely happy and complete, so there's no sense of longing or
lacking. Just a constant pursuit of learning and experiencing all I can before
I die._

------
BearOfNH
Read _The Sovereign Individual_ published 1997. Don't like your current
location? Pick up your capital and move. (In the book, ultimately big
government loses as the rich people move away and there's nobody left to rob.)

A dozen years later we've got a prime example. Yep, being rich is definitely
better than not being rich.

------
onreact-com
"There ought to be limits to freedom."*

*George W. Bush 1999

I don't agree though. Now that you can do everything you want it's time to
devote yourself to a good cause.

